# Suzanne Gray at Dirigo Vizslas in Sudbury, MA



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Just wanted to post this sad news for those who may have known Suzanne and possibly even have one of her dogs. 

Suzanne fell down the stairs about 6 months ago and unfortunately, she sustained a very serious and never recovered. I am sad to say that she passed away yesterday.

I had the privilege of meeting Suzanne and her husband Larry (as well as their son Evan) and thanks to Gray's, we have our little Luna who brings us joy every day. 

From what I have learned, Suzanne was extremely influential in the Vizsla Community, breeding and showing V's for approx. 30 years and was a board member and director of several vizsla clubs and associations. 

As someone in the Vizsla talk group said _"Godspeed Suzanne and may you be surrounded by all the Dirigo Vizslas who were waiting for you on the other side of The Bridge." _


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

RIP to a woman who seems to have made a great impact on the lives of others - two and four legged.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

*flynnandlunasmom*, it is sad news indeed :'( As you know, we got our wonderful Sophie from her. Must be so tragic for her family


----------



## jrvaughan (Aug 7, 2012)

Both of our Vizsla came from Suzanne when she was in Vero Beach. It is sad to hear of her tragic passing. I knew her very well. Our thoughts and prayers go out to Larry and their family.
Our oldest, Kizzie, is suffering from advanced oral squamous cell carcinoma of the mouth and is not expected to live much longer. At least we have the comfort of knowing that Suzanne will be there to greet her. 
Dr. Jefferson and Mimi Vaughan


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

jrvaughan, sorry to hear about your Kizzie.


----------



## jrvaughan (Aug 7, 2012)

Kizzie went to sleep today with all of us around her. It was very fast, painless and peaceful. She was suffering these last few weeks and we couldn't bear to watch it anymore. We got her from Suzanne when she was barely two years old. I guess we passed the grueling interview process she put us through! We are all very sad at the loss, but take comfort in knowing that Suzanne will be there to greet Kizzie and care for her until we see her again.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Oh wow, jrvaughan,

I am so very sorry to read about Kizzie. I can't believe she was so young. 

My thoughts are with you,

Debi


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

jrvaughan - I am so sorry for your loss.

May Kizzie RIP


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

I misunderstood. Your previous message said you got Kizzie when she was barely 2 but at first I thought you meant that she was that young when she passed. Though, its never easy to lose a dog, no matter their age.


----------



## rptcsml (Nov 24, 2012)

We have known Suzanne since 1989 when we got our first Vizslas, brother and sisters Toby and Charlie, when Sue was in Framingham Ma. Sue interviewed us for 4 hours before we were able to see the pups. We arrived back home at 3 in the morning with our guys. Our love affair with Vizslas began. They are the most human of dogs we ever met. When Toby and Charlie went to heaven, we grieved for months before we again contacted our beloved Suzanne, then in Vero Beach FL. Our Sophie was born on June 23, 2001. We flew to FL at the end of August and picked up Toby and Charlie's cousin Sophie. I am very sad to say that Sophie went to heaven on Nov 2 2012, just three weeks ago. She died from liver failure which we believe was caused by her food Avoderm which was recalled on September 11, 2012. A very sad day. Sophie was even more human than her cousins. We don't know how we are ever going to mend our broken hearts. If she had an illness we could have dealt with it, but now we have opened up a case with the FDA to try and find out what exactlytook our beloved girl. Reading about Sue makes us even more sad. She was one of the nicest people we ever met. Her love and care for her passion with Vizslas can never be duplicated. We will miss her dearly. Now all our our guys will be in heaven with their first Mom. Our sincere condolence goes out to the Gray family. Rob and Patty L


----------



## Lincolns Parents (Aug 6, 2011)

We are sorry to hear of all the losses in this thread. Each one of you are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## pastis (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm so saddened to just learn about this. We went to see a number of Vizsla breeders in the Northeast and Suzanne and her husband seemed the best by far. We got our Pastis and she's doing great - but all of our thoughts are with Suzanne and her family. Does anyone know if this is the end of Dirigo Vizslas or will Suzanne's family continue their great tradition? 

Pastis + family


----------



## SFGirl (Oct 13, 2013)

I was so saddened to learn that Suzanne has passed away. I was blessed to own two of her Vizslas, one of which I purchased while she was living in MA, and the other when she was living in FL. I lost one of my Vizslas to a mast cell tumor three months ago, and the other to another form of cancer three weeks ago. My heart is broken, and I wanted to reach out to Suzanne and Larry in an effort to start the search process for a new Vizsla. Ideally, I was hoping to get a puppy from Suzanne and Larry, or at least the same line. I am so sorry for Larry, the family and Vizsla community that Suzanne is no longer with us. She was a wonderful woman whom I will never forget. May she rest in peace and run free with my two beloved Vizslas and all others that have crossed the rainbow. If anyone knows how to get in touch with Larry and whether he's still involved in breeding Vizslas, or anyone who breeds the Dirigo line, please let me know. 

Thank you! 

Emily


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Emily, I'd ask this question over on the VizslaTalk Yahoo group. The list includes many breeders including a number of people who knew Suzanne. Someone should be able to help you.

So sorry for the loss of both of your Vs in such a short time. :-(


----------

